# Most efficient luggage combo with laptop?



## Georgia Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

Greetings, gents

I travel within the U.S. for business once or twice a month for three to four days at a time. I'm a very lightweight packer and always travel with a laptop. I've tried several combinations of bags and luggage over the years, but I'm never satisfied with the arrangement and am always tweaking things (part sport and part neurosis) ;-0 When I was in my twenties, I carried a plain black ballistic nylon backpack with a laptop slot, and I was able to also fit two pairs of pants, a few shirts, and a shave kit, so I had everything contained in one carryon (no suits for my business). In concept, it was ideal, but the drawbacks were that the backpack straps would make my shoulders sore after half a day of getting it on and off my back, there was rarely any extra room even for a thin raincoat or paperwork binder, and I think may look a bit juvenile and unprofessional now that I am in my thirties (or maybe I'm too self-conscious about that).

When the airlines increased their security restrictions with regards to liquids and gels, I "gave up" my carryon-only philosophy and went back to a small rolling suitcase (sometimes checked) and a standard laptop bag. This arrangement, as we're all aware, has its drawbacks as well, chiefly being separated from your shave kit and unders for an uncertain amount of time.

Lately, I have honed my shave kit to the 3 oz. maximum for all liquids and gels, and want to get back to a carryon only strategy. I have a nice, trim, soft-sided briefcase that is a step up from the usual big black nylon laptop case. What I can't decide on is the most efficient companion to the laptop case. I have a compact, low-key duffel that seems ideal in that it is lightweight, has a shoe compartment, and has a bit of extra room for a folded raincoat or conference documents. However, I can't envision how to actually carry the two separate bags without it being awkward. They both have padded shoulder straps, and also the usual loop handles. I guess I could carry the duffel on one shoulder and the briefcase in the other hand "old-school" style.

I guess I'm looking for the perfect solution where I don't have too much load on my back (or none), but can still carry on everything. I'm fine with putting one bag in the overhead and one bag under the seat, as with the laptop case and duffel arrangement, but ideally I have just one bag. Maybe I should look for a wheeled laptop case that also has an extra compartment for some clothing and shave kit. Any ideas on that?

What arrangement do you find most efficient?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

If you want to be hardcore, take a look at One Bag. The guy on the site helped design the Red Oxx 'Air Boss', which you might want to take a look at. I've been tempted, but as of yet can't convince myself to give up the wheels.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> If you want to be hardcore, take a look at One Bag. The guy on the site helped design the Red Oxx 'Air Boss', which you might want to take a look at. I've been tempted, but as of yet can't convince myself to give up the wheels.


What a great website (onebag)! If you're going to travel, run, don't walk to read all the incredible information contained therein.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

I have the Air Boss and love it. I have traveled for up to two weeks following the one bag philosophy. I now tend to not bring along toiletries as they are provided in almost every hotel. I do bring my safety razor and shave brush


----------



## Georgia Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the OneBag site, and love the look of the Air Boss. One thing to add is that I guess I do need a separate laptop case and clothing case, since I will have to take the laptop into meetings and presentations. So, the laptop case will be one that is stylish and professional, but the clothing case could be an Army duffel bag for the purpose it serves.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

have a tumi leather case that has a tri-fold suiter inside, and another compartment, with a shoulder strap. that can hold everything I need for an indefinate trip, and will get on board any jet, but it doens't have wheels, also, if I carry everything in that, and it gets weighed, then it won't get on board. 

so, I carry a small leather wheeled briggs and Riley computer case. I put the tri-fold on top of the computer case, with all the heavy stuff I have in the computer case. nobody weighs a computer case, and if they weigh the tri-fold then it is under maximum. you are allowed one bag and one computer case - so I always can get on a jet. 

the trick is to keep the computer case relativly compact - if it looks too big it attracts attention. 
__________________________


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

I take a laptop bag and a small rolling bag (the sort flight attendants use) for my clothes.

Neither one is checked. The laptop bag, IMO, qualifies as a purse. so the small carryon with wheels goes in the overhead bin and the laptop bag goes under my seat.

When I get to the destination, I pull out the long handle on the rolling bag, stick the laptop bag on top, and tether it on. Easy.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

globetrotter said:


> you are allowed one bag and one computer case - so I always can get on a jet.


Except on Jet Airways now!  One carry-on bag only, and they enforce it.

On my last trip I took a carry-on sized roller as well as one of those rolling office bags, although I actually checked the rolling suitcase. I don't fly terribly often, though; I just tend to take long trips when I do.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

AlanC said:


> Except on Jet Airways now!  One carry-on bag only, and they enforce it.
> 
> On my last trip I took a carry-on sized roller as well as one of those rolling office bags, although I actually checked the rolling suitcase. I don't fly terribly often, though; I just tend to take long trips when I do.


I used to have demi god status on jet, maybe 100 legs a year for 3 years. the last time I flew, a few months ago, my status was worth zip. such is life. but I did get my two bags on, strangly enough.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

But only one bag allowed if you're flying from an airport in Europe -- strictly enforced.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I usally bring a rolling duffel and a small carry on. The carry on is a backpack. Loved the Onebag site, I will consult it before my next trip


----------



## Georgia Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

*The Result...*

Thanks for the suggestions. I ended up finding the rolling 20" travel pack that is the same brand and style as my laptop bag. I think the two will work very well together. It isn't Tumi, but I have been very pleased with the form and function of the laptop bag, and the rolling case seems equally sturdy:

Laptop Bag:

Wheeled Travel Pack:


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Trilby said:


> But only one bag allowed if you're flying from an airport in Europe -- strictly enforced.


I have flown out of europe in economy 20 times or so in the past 18 months - never had a problem with the above configuration.

that is, exactly, why I chose it. heathrow, frankfurt, amsterdamn, as well as a few othrs.


----------

